# Virtual Memory



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

This should be an easy one for me but I am brain farting. I keep getting a message saying my virtual memory is low. How do I increase it?


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

There are quite a few situations described in the Microsoft Knowledge Base where this situation can occur. But first, it would be best to simply check the Virtual Memory settings on your system, to ensure they haven't been changed somehow. Perhaps someone has fiddled with settings, or perhaps you've used some wonderful little system utility which claims to 'optimise' your system's performance for you. (If this latter is the case then I'd suggest you uninstall and get rid of it!)

On the Start menu, right-click 'My Computer' and choose 'Properties'. Choose 'Advanced', then Performance, Settings, Advanced.

In the section marked 'Virtual Memory' click on the 'Change' button, ensure you have the drive selected where Windows is installed, Select "System managed size" and then click the 'Set' button. Choose OK and Apply as required to complete the process. Reboot and see if the problems persist.

Some more specific issues could be:

Are you using Norton Personal Firewall? For correct configuration see "Virtual Memory Error Message When You Shut Down The Computer" 
Do you have 'Aventail Connect virtual private networking installed? See "Error message when you start Windows - Your system is low on Virtual Memory" 
Is it possible that somehow 'permissions' for the system and the administrator account have been altered? See "Error message: Your System Has No Paging File or the Paging File Is Too Small" 
Have you installed Windows XP as an upgrade on a system with certain chipsets, such as the Intel 815 chipset, for example? See: "Your System Has No Paging File, or the Paging File Is Too Small: Error Message After Windows XP Upgrade"

Hopefully, you'll find an answer somewhere amongst those. I'm sure it's not something that AdAware can fix!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey thank you! to be honest all the problems started happening about a year ago. Someone posted Brittney Spears pictures here and when I tried to exit the post I clicked too fast and my computer has never been the same. I was using dial up (AOL) and so I loaded the AOL security stuff and that just caused me more problems. I am think I may have to just reformat the computer and reload everything but first I will do this.



> On the Start menu, right-click 'My Computer' and choose 'Properties'. Choose 'Advanced', then Performance, Settings, Advanced.
> 
> In the section marked 'Virtual Memory' click on the 'Change' button, ensure you have the drive selected where Windows is installed, Select "System managed size" and then click the 'Set' button. Choose OK and Apply as required to complete the process. Reboot and see if the problems persist.


Thank you!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

looking up to many "GOOSE" hunting partners online?

:lol:

I hate these stupid things I now know who to PM when I have problems. 
"BOOSTER"


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

No problem for a low price of $99.95 per hour you too could have your very own IT professional just a click away!............just kidding.

I am glad to help out, just hope that works for ya.

booster


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

PC,

Truthfully, being low on Virtual memory is just your computers way of saying your getting old, and losing your mind.
:lol: :beer: 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I think I lost my mind long ago!


----------

